# I will gift you any one of my stories on Amazon in exchange for a review



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I am giving away 15 copies.

I'm relatively new to writing fiction for the public and I would LOVE some feedback.  Any type of review would help!  I want to start polishing my writing.

If you are interested, please reply to this thread (so people will roughly know how many copies have been given out).  Then send me a private message with an email address I can gift to and the story you would like to read.

Thanks!

**Edit: I have three stories out.  They are all listed in my signature.**


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

One down, 14 to go!

Even if you hate it, it will give you something to complain about which is its own entertainment, right?


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll take you up on that! Celebrity Space for me, if you don't mind. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

cyclefreaksix said:


> I'll take you up on that! Celebrity Space for me, if you don't mind. Thank you for the opportunity.


No problem! Thanks in advance for the review.

Please send me a PM with an email that I can gift to via Amazon.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Payroll sounds interesting to me!  I'll send you a PM 

This is a neat idea, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has volunteered so far!

I have 11 more copies to give away!  All of my stories are pretty short, so no major life commitment required!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

This offer is still good!

Help make the world a better place by improving the quality of writing with your critique!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Take them while you can!  They're going like mildly warm hot cakes!


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Alain Gomez said:


> Take them while you can! They're going like mildly warm hot cakes!


With real butter and Vermont maple syrup?


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

MichaelWallace said:


> With real butter and Vermont maple syrup?


Of course! I hate that fake stuff. Real syrup is definitely something I splurge on.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I want in but I'm stuck at home using phone i-net, pencil me in and I'll pick on friday morning when I can read the summaries.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you had takers on all of your stories? I've offered copies for reviews, but haven't yet received any takers.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

RorySM said:


> I want in but I'm stuck at home using phone i-net, pencil me in and I'll pick on friday morning when I can read the summaries.


No problem! Just send me a private message when your internet becomes more download friendly.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

MichaelWallace said:


> Have you had takers on all of your stories? I've offered copies for reviews, but haven't yet received any takers.


With Rory I'll have had 5 takers so far. But no reviews yet! I expect that will take a little longer.


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

Me please!! I'm short on cash till payday, so you'd be doing me a huge favour


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Vagueness said:


> Me please!! I'm short on cash till payday, so you'd be doing me a huge favour


Perfect. I got your email. Just let me know which story you would like to review.


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

And swifter than the swiftest thing I'm back! Glowing review left, and because I think it's deserved btw. That was truely lovely Alain, thank you so much!! I got a lovely tale to read while I ate my tea, just the perfect lenght for that. You have a really nice style.

I'll be back for more


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy to review Celebrity Space.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Vagueness said:


> And swifter than the swiftest thing I'm back! Glowing review left, and because I think it's deserved btw. That was truely lovely Alain, thank you so much!! I got a lovely tale to read while I ate my tea, just the perfect lenght for that. You have a really nice style.
> 
> I'll be back for more


Thanks so much for taking the time! Sometimes it's just nice to hear an encouraging word. I'm glad you enjoyed my story.


----------



## MattLaube (Jan 26, 2011)

I would review Celebrity Space as well.  I'm on a quest for good Indie Sci fi, maybe this will help.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

MattLaube said:


> I would review Celebrity Space as well. I'm on a quest for good Indie Sci fi, maybe this will help.


Sure! Please just PM me your Amazon email that I can gift to.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Alain Gomez said:


> If you are interested, please reply to this thread (so people will roughly know how many copies have been given out). Then send me a private message with an email address I can gift to and the story you would like to read.


I'd also like to read/review Celebrity Space. Hope you're not limited to only five of each title!

I'll go now and PM my e-mail address.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

PiedTyper said:


> I'd also like to read/review Celebrity Space. Hope you're not limited to only five of each title!
> 
> I'll go now and PM my e-mail address.


No, no. They're all 99 cents, so it's just 15 total. I'll leave the picking up the reader


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I still have a few more left to give out!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Last chance! They're really not _that_ bad, I promise


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll take you up on your offer, can I please read Payroll? Thanks


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Kathy24 said:


> I'll take you up on your offer, can I please read Payroll? Thanks


Thanks, Kathy.

Any other takers? 5 more left.


----------



## Guy Dragon (Feb 6, 2011)

ooh, ooh! Can I get Celebrity Space?
I'll send you a PM.

Tinker's Toys by Guy Dragon


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Guy Dragon said:


> ooh, ooh! Can I get Celebrity Space?
> I'll send you a PM.
> 
> Tinker's Toys by Guy Dragon


Welcome to kindleboards, Guy.

4 more left!


----------

